# CFL Growing could i grow????



## DeathPanx420 (Feb 11, 2008)

could i grow my girls from Vegg state and then flower them using 2 100 watt CFL??? need soem help thanks


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 11, 2008)

*That all depends on how many lumens they put out and the size of your grow area. Give us some details? *


----------



## POTUS (Feb 11, 2008)

A 100 watt CFL puts out about 6,900 lumens of light.

3,000 lumens for each square foot of area MINIMUM are needed to grow MJ.

5,000 lumens for each square foot of area is best for growing MJ.

You have two 100 watt CFL's. That's equal to:

  6,900
+
  6,900
13,800 total lumens

13,800 divided by 3,000 is 4.6 square feet of area.

13,800 divided by 5,000 is 2.76 square feet of area.

All of that being said, with those two bulbs, you have enough light to grow MJ for an area about 2 feet long by 2 feet wide.

Anything more than that amount of area and you need more light.

If you add more lights, just alter this formula to fit your new totals.

In mathematics, "Area" is calculated by multiplying the width times the length. This means if you have a 2 foot long by 3 foot wide area, you have 6 square feet of area, (2 x 3).

The light you have would work if you grow two Low Ryders in that space. When fully flowered, they will take up about 4 square feet of area.


----------



## DeathPanx420 (Feb 11, 2008)

Ok Thanks I Was Wondering If The Lihgt Would Effect My Yield And Another Question Are Hps Safe To Use So I Was Wondering I Had To Worry About The Heat A Hps Or Mh Would Put Out Thanks


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 11, 2008)

DeathPanx420 said:
			
		

> Ok Thanks I Was Wondering If The Lihgt Would Effect My Yield And Another Question Are Hps Safe To Use Im Would Be Growing In And Illegal State So I Was Wondering I Had To Worry About The Heat A Hps Or Mh Would Put Out Thanks



:holysheep:Oh man, you should have never said that... you're doing this illegal? We are all medical users here and are registered with our state, we are all legal and do not break the law. Are the plants in your home ??? Darn, they could have you IP address by now and the PoPo:cop: could show up at your home anytime now... Oh my god, what did you do...have you been to jail before? It's not pretty, especially if you are!   Run Forest Run...OK, well.... I'm just kidding but be careful what you say as a newbie, no personal info. And no, just one HPS is not going to raise an eyebrow, so don't worry. Knock, knock, Who's there? Kidding again, take care and good luck with your grow.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 11, 2008)

yes 1 HPS can raise your electric bill quite a bit in vegative stage..  and gets alot of grow ops caught if your looking for stealth and dont want to be caught i would suggest CFL's all the way through just maybe get one more of those 100w'ers for the hell of it.

a 250w or 400w HPS might not get you noticed as much but belive me utlity companys have entire branches of the company devoted to finding indoor illegal grow ops.  just by monitoring when the power goes up and down for certain periods of time.  pretty much they can tell when a 1000w HPS stays on for 24/7 to...  now imagine a grow op with 13 of um on for 24 hours a day for a month. they are also familiar with light cycles of MJ plants and work with the police on a daily basis so just be carful id never buy a HPS just to much money for a damn light.


----------



## DeathPanx420 (Feb 11, 2008)

haha lol not illegal anyways.. well can someone answer the question if Cfl effects yield???


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 11, 2008)

Look into the 120w cfls, and the 150w cfls.....(watt equivilant)

 And what i do is buy bulb splitters; so i can have 2 cfl bulbs per socket. 

I also heard that there is a new crazy huge cfl out there, not sure on the wattage; but my good grower buddy says its enough to flower a whole grow perfectly; with multiple plants.
 so you may want to look into that; Im pritty sure i found what he was talking about, and i think it ran about $38 something another per. bulb.

   If you bought 3-5 of the big azz cfl's; you could have an amazing grow i bet.

Good luck buddy.

P.S buy the metal dome reflectors for the Cfls, and add 1 splitter for each reflector...so u can run the 2 cfls.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 11, 2008)

oh ya, and  It  shouldnt affect your yeild as long as you match up the lumens!!

The only thing is cfls dont penitrate the canopy too well, so they need to be as close as possible to the plants; without burning the plant.

I have seen alot of cfl grows; alot were amazing.....sum lacked the right care and knowledge; but for the most part,if your setup is done right...you shall be happy with your yeild


----------



## Mutt (Feb 11, 2008)

Penetration (intensity) does affect yeild. I had more yeild with less wattage used by using HPS for flower. But I have grown under CFL's for flower and was happy with what I got.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 11, 2008)

what I, and mutt i believe; did was: Buy a 70w hps from lowes; for about $70.
 They are pritty low on heat, Cheap, Effective.

 Then what *I *did was set up the 70w HPS, and added in a mix of  5-6 CFL's...
My grow is going alright....for the 12/12 from seed method

I feel the 70w makes up for some of the light intensity loss with using cfls


----------



## Mutt (Feb 11, 2008)

Pretty close I got a 70W and 50W for flower and CFLs for veg.


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 11, 2008)

"but belive me utlity companys have entire branches of the company devoted to finding indoor illegal grow ops." & "they are also familiar with light cycles of MJ plants and work with the police on a daily basis"

Are you a cop or electric company employee? Man, where do you get your info?

"pretty much they can tell when a 1000w HPS stays on for 24/7 to" 

That's crazy, sorry but it isn't going to happen, and besides it's going to be on a 12/12 cycle for HPS (flowering)...Yes 13 could raise an eyebrow..., but we are talking just one.

"yes 1 HPS can raise your electric bill quite a bit in vegative stage.."

:holysheep:A portable heater can use 1500 watts and is going to raise your bill. A  250 HPS is nothing. A 400 HPS is like leaving 5 or 6 regular light bulbs on. Not  to mention the draw that a TV, computer, stereo, refrig, washer/dryer, dishwasher, freezer, laddy da have... Sorry but the  power company is not a law enforcement company, they want your money and are not and cannot search you out for an extra 1000 watts you pay for. Now if you  bypass anything and steal electricity, they'll search you down like stink on spoiled fish on the power  grid and get your butt. 
You just could have put in a jacuzzi, or sauna or a host  of things to raise your bill by a lot, a real lot and the LEO isn't coming over, and especially because of 1 HPS...I  don't care what size...
Also an HPS is not much money (well depends on your budget I guess) compared to the yield it can give you...You can buy a 400 HPS shipped for under $150.
HTG Supply.


----------



## Firepower (Feb 11, 2008)

Ganja_Greg said:
			
		

> yes 1 HPS can raise your electric bill quite a bit in vegative stage..
> 
> a 250w or 400w HPS might not get you noticed as much but belive me utlity companys have entire branches of the company devoted to finding indoor illegal grow ops. .




Oh common man, you going to scare the crap out of this guy, first of all, if you have a computer in your house youre automaticall using the MINIMUM 250 watts of power same as an 250 watt HPS now think for how long you have been using your computer!!.. make sense?

Also i dont really think these power companies have the budget to maintain a department just for that reason, most people that get busted, do because some  1 told on them and even more are just so damn stupid that get busted due to ignorance. on that same note i have been in  plenty of houses in my life that run 1 or 2 bedrooms in their house and carry this for years without the elecric company even raising an eyebrow.

I personally encourage veryone to grow in your home and do the best thing: KEEP YOUR MOUTH SHUT TO EVERYONE no matter how proud you are, if you must tell some 1 you grew it tell them it was grown in a field..
Good luck and grw on..   :aok:


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 11, 2008)

To deathpanx: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9396

GoOd LuCk


----------



## DeathPanx420 (Feb 12, 2008)

I'ma Joker Midnight Toker said:
			
		

> "but belive me utlity companys have entire branches of the company devoted to finding indoor illegal grow ops." & "they are also familiar with light cycles of MJ plants and work with the police on a daily basis"
> 
> Are you a cop or electric company employee? Man, where do you get your info?
> 
> ...


 




so running 1 hps syetem wont cause awarnnes in heat popo:holysheep:  or eletricty people up to 400 wattS?>


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 12, 2008)

1000w Is even fine, hell getting away with 2 1000w isnt that risky.
   But if you wanted to be uber safe, a 600w or a 400w is perfect.
 600w's really isnt much compared to all that other stuff your running.


----------



## DeathPanx420 (Feb 12, 2008)

well i wanted to do this for the girls try 2 100 watt cfls for vegg growth and maybe try a 100watt hps and the cfl for flowering what you think about this


----------



## POTUS (Feb 12, 2008)

DeathPanx420 said:
			
		

> well i wanted to do this for the girls try 2 100 watt cfls for vegg growth and maybe try a 100watt hps and the cfl for flowering what you think about this


 
It's just a matter of how much area your going to cover.

It's 5,000 lumens per/square foot, or 3,000 minimum.


----------



## sweetnug (Feb 12, 2008)

CFLs are not good.  HIDs are sooooooooooo much better even if its a 50 watt


----------



## POTUS (Feb 12, 2008)

sweetnug said:
			
		

> CFLs are not good. HIDs are sooooooooooo much better even if its a 50 watt


 
If someone is only growing a small area and can't afford to buy a HID, then CFL's will work fine when in the proper amounts of lumens per/square foot of growing area.

HID's are WAY more efficient in electric usage, so on a larger area, they are the best deal. HID's also have a better light spectrum for growing.

HPS are the absolute best for flowering.


----------



## sweetnug (Feb 12, 2008)

But a 50 watt HPS is better than any flo.  They are 30 bucks


----------



## DeathPanx420 (Feb 12, 2008)

well it all seems like a bunch of amatuer growers telling me what they would do i need a growqer who actually knows thast cfl will not bring atleast 400+ grams if i had the right lummens and area


----------



## sweetnug (Feb 12, 2008)

400 plus grams with a cfl.  No way!!  Maybe if you veg. fro 3 months


----------



## DeathPanx420 (Feb 12, 2008)

well what about vegg under cfl and flower under hps would yield be 400+ with the right strian if course


----------



## POTUS (Feb 12, 2008)

DeathPanx420 said:
			
		

> well what about vegg under cfl and flower under hps would yield be 400+ with the right strian if course


 
If you use 5,000 lumens per/square foot of growing area while in vegetative cycle, using CFL's until your plants are about 15-18 inches tall and have about 20 square feet of area with about 8 to 10 plants, then use an HPS for flowering until your Trichchomes are half cloudy to half amber, yes, you'll have about a pound of weed.

After more than 40 years of growing pot, I hope I've passed the "amateur" level.

You'll have to use a world class nutrient mix and make sure your lights are as close as possible to your plants.

To cover that area with 400 watt HPS, you'll need two for proper coverage. One larger light won't have the same effect.

Growing weed isn't free. It's just way less than street crap after you get all the equipment.

Good luck man.


----------



## DeathPanx420 (Feb 13, 2008)

thanks man thats all the information i needed plus i just came up on a hps systeme so ill be getting those girls to flower thansk alot


----------

